# Pto generator



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a 35hp tractor and I'm looking for a pto generator in case of power outage. I plan on using it for a oil fired boiler and a outdoor wood coal hooked up to same system. I have 2 freezers and 2 refrigerators but would probably only run 1 frigerator all day and hook power up to the 2 freezers once a day just to keep frozen. What's a good brand that is affordable and realizable.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Well you have gotten no replies. I will put this info in for what its worth. I know many farmers that have a PTO generator, but they are Big---35,000, 50,000 watts etc so they can run many barns if the power goes out for a while and the barns are at the point that they got to run. As far as a small pto one to run a few things in the single family home------I never used one---I just use one 4,000 to 6,500 watts with its own motor. Running a 4 or more cylinder tractor for many hours for a few thousand watts might not be the best route to go----I would sure hate to have my tractor running for several days to run a freezer or two and the water pump a few minutes.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

PTO generators aren't cost effective unless you need large amounts of power.
A freezer will stay frozen for a couple of days if full, and refrigerators will do fine running 6-8 hours per day.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I had a 20,000 watt generator for my 454 IH gas tractor. It had 540 and 1000 pto so I ran a 540 pto generator on the 1000 rpm shaft by changing the front yoke to a 1000 rpm yoke. I ran the tractor at about 1/2 speed, I used a tach that was made to check shaft speed on my combine to get the speed dialed in.

Here is some info on sizing a PTO generator. 


http://www.electricgeneratorsdirect...ick-the-Perfect-Power-Take-Off-Generator.html

10 generators....James

http://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/stories/679-Top-Rated-and-Best-Selling-PTO-Generators.html


----------

